# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Recommendation for HOB filter

## ShAvRyAn

May I know what is a good brand for HOB filter for a 2 feet tank?
Thank you so much!

----------


## imtai

I heard alot about fluval / aquaclear. u can try those. I saw some higher end ones called totto, sold in GC. but personally haven try them. you can consider and search for their review =)

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk

----------


## ShAvRyAn

Read on forum fluval r noisy & aquaclear not available in stores anymore...

----------


## NanoScaper

> May I know what is a good brand for HOB filter for a 2 feet tank?
> Thank you so much!


Hello ShAvRyAn

Assuming you have a standard 2 feet tank which measures roughly 60cm x 30cm x 36cm and has an approximate volume of 60L, two models come to mind.

Fluval C4 Power Filter (lots of good reviews online)Seachem Tidal 55 (just released recently) 
This is also assuming that you are shooting for a flow rate of 10x or more of your water volume and they both have the following flow rates respectively.

900 litres per hour1000 litres per hour 
Please note that my recommendations are based on research and not experience because I've never had any of them but would love to if I had a two feet tank.

Hope that helps.

----------


## ShAvRyAn

Thanks Wan.

----------


## Zep

Hi, I am using totto filter for 2 ft. It's like a hang on canister with many different compartments for media. Flow rate is 360l/hr. Sufficient but could be better. 

Or you could try fluval c-series. Good reviews though I have never tried. I've been looking to get one for my other tanks.

----------


## ciaossu

If space is not an issue, look for second hand canister. The price of the fluval series is good enough to get a second hand canister.

----------


## skytan

> Hello ShAvRyAn
> 
> Assuming you have a standard 2 feet tank which measures roughly 60cm x 30cm x 36cm and has an approximate volume of 60L, two models come to mind.
> 
> Fluval C4 Power Filter (lots of good reviews online)Seachem Tidal 55 (just released recently)
> This is also assuming that you are shooting for a flow rate of 10x or more of your water volume and they both have the following flow rates respectively.
> 
> 900 litres per hour1000 litres per hour
> Please note that my recommendations are based on research and not experience because I've never had any of them but would love to if I had a two feet tank.
> ...


Wow..the Seachem tidal looks neat and promising , 1.2l of media space.

Not that i need one thou , but when looking at the fluval and other brands have to look at the recurring cost unless one will be prepared to DIY some of the consumables

----------


## NanoScaper

> Wow..the Seachem tidal looks neat and promising , 1.2l of media space.
> 
> Not that i need one thou , but when looking at the fluval and other brands have to look at the recurring cost unless one will be prepared to DIY some of the consumables


That's what I thought too, skytan.

It comes with the Seachem Matrix (which need not be replaced) and if you want chemical filtration, throw in a bag of Seachem Purigen (which can be regenerated) and you're good to go!



The other features that caught my eye was the built in surface skimmer and self-cleaning impeller (I wonder how that works).



Sorry for hijacking your thread, ShAvRyAn. Just wish to discuss the possibilities of HOB filters that might interest you.

----------


## ShAvRyAn

Seachem tidal not launch in sg yet..  :Sad:

----------


## NanoScaper

> Seachem tidal not launch in sg yet..


Yeah, maybe you can be the first and give us a review? :Very Happy:

----------


## ShAvRyAn

> Yeah, maybe you can be the first and give us a review?


Ok, adec replied will msg me when its launch. Hopefully

----------


## NanoScaper

> Ok, adec replied will msg me when its launch. Hopefully


You so  :COOL!: .

Will follow this thread for your update/review.

----------


## skytan

Yeah it looks promising, but the only gripe i have is it looks pretty big (saw some on utube) but maybe for the capacity its the only trade off.

Blue filter wool is cool can always DIY from LFS , not those cartridge stuff which will chalk up expenditure pretty fast.

----------


## ShAvRyAn

Should be getting a c3 first. Seachem might take ages or not launch in sg...

----------


## simonyeeklang

Shiruba

Sent from my HM NOTE 1W using Tapatalk

----------


## NanoScaper

> Should be getting a c3 first. Seachem might take ages or not launch in sg...


No pressure, ShAvRyAn.

You do what you have to do.

The Fluval C3 Power Filter looks good too. Hope it will do well for your 2ft tank. :Well done:

----------


## ShAvRyAn

I hge bought the c3. so far so good. Quite silent no humming sound. Definitely better than the others.
i hope seachem will be launch in sg soon.

----------


## tetrakid

For HOF, it is best to get the biggest one that can be found. That will take some shopping around the big stores, such as Seaview.
Slimline models are definitely a no-no for me. I go for those double-chambered ones with plenty of internal space for biomefia. After purchasing one, I usually discard all the cartridges in it and fill the chamber's with my own choice of media. No fanciful cartridges for me. For me, functionality rules, above everything else.

----------


## Imruning

Im using fluval c4... swap out the carbon chamber to matrix pond and added seachem purigen just after the mechanical filter. Yes theres a slight rattling noise at first usage especially if you get new ones. After 1 month of use plus a applying vaseline/waterproof lubricant its now very very silent. 

C238 sells c4 as a very good deal provided you are able to find it.  :Very Happy:  they also carry aquaclear if younare able to find it too!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Imruning

Ouh yah im on 2 feet tank too ( 90L)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## ShAvRyAn

Anyone knows of any shop to repair hang on back filter filter pump/motor?

----------


## Halfbeak

Can search Serangoon north area, some of the shops sell spare parts.

----------


## skytan

Just in case you guys still looking out for TIdal.

Saw on Fresh N MArine FB page some pictures with the seachem people, i saw tidal

----------


## kohbk

After reading online reviews and youtube, I bought Fluval C4 for my 50L tank with an excellent deal from C328.
I was inspired by the running stream concept when I was in Japan and Fluval C4 creates a similar effect to my tank. Using a C4 with 1000L/Hr flowrate on a 50L tank seems like an extreme overkill but my fishes seems to have accustomed to it.

What I like about Fluval C4?
1. Running Stream Effect from outlet. ( Very nice under good lighting and excellent surface agitation)
2. 5W power consumption for a 1000L/hr flowrate, this is hard to beat with my canister which needs at least 18W power.
3. Good source of consumables - easy to buy biofoams to replace.
4. Easy to set up and Easy to maintain and 5 stage filtration in a small package ( I love the indicator alert to remind me to wash the biofoam when it is clogged).
5. Solid construction.

 :Smile:

----------


## afhstingray

> After reading online reviews and youtube, I bought Fluval C4 for my 50L tank with an excellent deal from C328.
> I was inspired by the running stream concept when I was in Japan and Fluval C4 creates a similar effect to my tank. Using a C4 with 1000L/Hr flowrate on a 50L tank seems like an extreme overkill but my fishes seems to have accustomed to it.
> 
> What I like about Fluval C4?
> 1. Running Stream Effect from outlet. ( Very nice under good lighting and excellent surface agitation)
> 2. 5W power consumption for a 1000L/hr flowrate, this is hard to beat with my canister which needs at least 18W power.
> 3. Good source of consumables - easy to buy biofoams to replace.
> 4. Easy to set up and Easy to maintain and 5 stage filtration in a small package ( I love the indicator alert to remind me to wash the biofoam when it is clogged).
> 5. Solid construction.




for my 50L 2' tank i went with a fluval C2. does the job well, and dosent bother the fish. I'm of the old school of having multiple filters if needed. for example, should i upgrade to a 4' tank, i'd rather have 2x C2 than 1 C4

with proper maintainence and occasional vacuuming you wont have a problem. some people complain about noise from the hagen C series, but its mostly due to poor priming. take out the impeller and rinse. another plus point is that almost all the parts are available online as spares

----------

